# Roof Rack Question - Fork Mount vs.Upright



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

After decades of cars/SUV's with trailer hitches, I have a car with no hitch and decided to get a roof rack. I had always assume that fork mount was more stable at speed and was ready to purchase when more than one LBS informed me that upright mount is the way to go. Any pro/cons I'm missing between the two, other than the fact that the fork mount will cost more due to the fact I need to purchase the separate wheel retainer (need the space in the car)?

Thanks.

p.s. If it makes a difference, the frame is carbon.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*Have one of each and...*

I think that the fork mount is much better from an ease of use perspective. It is a PITA to get a bike into the upright carrier and I ride a large (60 cm) frame - I think a small (<52cm) bike would be a nightmare to get in there. Once it's in there, I don't worry about it and personally don't think there's much difference about what's better for your frame although if I look up through the sunroof I always get the impression that the upright bike is less stable, but have never had an actual experience to confirm that illusion. I just feel like I need 3 hands to get a bike into the upright carrier. Also, many uprights clamp onto the frame, some to a crankarm - this could be a consideration?



CHT said:


> After decades of cars/SUV's with trailer hitches, I have a car with no hitch and decided to get a roof rack. I had always assume that fork mount was more stable at speed and was ready to purchase when more than one LBS informed me that upright mount is the way to go. Any pro/cons I'm missing between the two, other than the fact that the fork mount will cost more due to the fact I need to purchase the separate wheel retainer (need the space in the car)?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> p.s. If it makes a difference, the frame is carbon.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

*I prefer upright*

Mainly because you don't have to take the wheel off and either buy a wheel mount or find a spot in the car for it. I don't know which is more secure but both are plenty stable. Fork mount may be slightly quicker, depending on the style of upright mount you choose. Less chance of marring the frame with a fork mount than with most uprights. That said, here's the one I'd get http://www.bicycleracks.com/stbob.asp

Never touches the frame and very quick.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Fork mount is best because of the "cool" factor. If you don't mind looking like a weiner, you can go with the upright. If you plan to carry three bikes, go with two fork mount kits on the outside and an upright in the middle.
Ps. spare wheel carriers add to the "cool factor."


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*fork mount is my choice*

But I'm not sure why, maybe the coolness factor but I don't know. I have 4 bike trays & 4 wheel front wheel mounts. The wheel mounts are a pain, so usually I just toss the wheel in the car.


----------



## 9-speed (Feb 16, 2004)

*Wheel mounts*

The wheel mount versions have a lower profile by their very nature. I don't know if that'll get you through a drive through, but there you go...


----------



## 9-speed (Feb 16, 2004)

*Ooops, meant fork mount...*



9-speed said:


> The wheel mount versions have a lower profile by their very nature. I don't know if that'll get you through a drive through, but there you go...


But you knew that...


----------



## G-reg (Feb 21, 2004)

*What kind of upright mount*

I think a fork mount is the way to go. The uprights clamp the crank or the down tube  . The crank mount is pretty secure, but not as secure as the fork mounts, and the down tube mounts scare me unless you have a straight guage steel down tube.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*definitely fork mount*

went through this myself in july--3000 miles with 7 bikes. 3 on hitch rack, 4 on roof. looked at many, went with the fork mount for ease, stability, security, profile. also clearance--easy to drop the saddle if needed, whereas uprights can easily catch on things the fork mount will clear.
good luck,
jim


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

By all means fork mount- and here's why:

---) Obviously as Mr Grumpy stated the "cool factor" above anything else IS the most important thing.

---) With a fork mount I can easily get my car and bike (Subaru Legacy, Giant TCR) through just about any drive-thru--very important when after a race or long rice I need to reward myself with a strawberry shake and Big Mac!

---) because the fork mount system is by design a lower profile setup it doesn't interfere with the other uses of a roof rack as much as the upright models--lugging plywood, furniture...

---) Did I mention you look faster while sitting in traffic.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*Fork mounts are shorter*

If you have a small car get a fork mount, cuz the tray is shorter and won't interfere with opening the rear hatch. Also easier to mount on at 2-door (at least for Thule).


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

*Either one works well until*

you drive through something to low and forgot about the bikes, then you will get a trunk carrrier so you don't have to replace your frame.....


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

I've got the Bob Ratchet upright and it's really easy to get the bike in and out. As for height, there's very little difference between the fork and upright mounts, just a couple inches. I have a Saturn sedan, which is fairly low and the top of the saddle is almost 8 feet off the ground when mounted. That's high enough to snap the bike off the roof in most garages, at least here in NYC.

The one thing I will say is that it took me one full drive up to Maine before I trusted that the bike wasn't going to go flying off at highway speeds. The reason for this is that the bike vibrates a bit since the mount only touched the tires, and they give a bit no matter how hard you clamp it down. I find this disconcerting although it apparently doesn't harm the bike at all.

If I had it to do over again, I'd probably go for a fork mount. But the Bob Ratchet is amazingly convenient.

Paul


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I have one of each. I use my fork mount for my "good" bikes, and the upright for the cheaper ones. Still, I never mount my "beercan" on that rack. I mount the upright carrier backward on the passenger side to make it easier to lift up (don't like lifting bikes up on the chain side...). Somebody mentioned that larger frames are harder to mount on an upright rack? I can't imagine why-all my frames are large-never had a problem. The downtube is in almost exactly the same location regardless of the frame size. 
I have a sunroof, too, so I never forget the bikes are up there.....


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*T'was me...*



Dave_Stohler said:


> Somebody mentioned that larger frames are harder to mount on an upright rack? I can't imagine why-all my frames are large-never had a problem. The downtube is in almost exactly the same location regardless of the frame size.


Maybe it's just my carrier, a reasonably inexpensive Thule upright that I picked up a few years ago in Europe. The upright 'a-frame' pivots up from the rack towards the front of the car - I have to manipulate bike and a-frame simultaneously until the clamp is situated between the cranks and bottle cage on the down tube - a fairly short section of tubing even with my 60cm bikes. With a smaller frame this section of tubing would be even smaller. My wife has a 50cm and I couldn't imagine trying to position the clamp on her frame.


----------



## mtbcyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

Fork mount is the way to go. If you have a tall vehicle (SUV) I find it difficult (I am 6'1") to get the bike in a upright style rack (buddy has one). I have a truck and getting bikes in and out of the fork mount is a piece of cake. Like others said, the fork mount makes no contact with your frame either so you don't have to worry about cosmetic damage to the frame caused by rubbing of the clamps.


----------

